# 99080



## daedolos (Aug 17, 2017)

Anyone have a 2017 PFS RVU value for this report?

Peace
?_?


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 18, 2017)

You can get the RVU info from the Medicare Physician Fe Schedule look up tool


https://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fee-schedule/search/search-criteria.aspx


In this case, when the result is: The current Physician Fee Schedule does not price the requested HCPCS Code(s).


It means there is no RVU assigned.

---------------------

Another way is to download the full RVU file from CMS

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medica...ysicianFeeSched/PFS-Relative-Value-Files.html

File is by year and Quarter (A = Jan, B= April, C = July, D = October)

RVU data starts in column F. It also indicates there is no RVU. There is additional info in this file for example 99080 is RBRVS Status B (column D). Status B is Bundled code: Payment for covered services is bundled into payment for otherservices. Separate payment for the provision of these services is never made.


----------



## daedolos (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback.  I was able to find an old PFS from Hawaii that suggested a RVU of 2.6 at $33.XX per unit.  I've also been told that 99080 caps out at $50.  I'm just curious if anyone else has input on this matter.  It's a special report for workmans comp and I'm trying to find out the price range.

Peace
@_*


----------

